# GRENADE FAT BURNERS



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get these from? Everywhere seems out of stock?

This guy down the gym said to use them as he has dropped a shed load of weight and reckons if you use them and cardio for 2-3months you'll see a dramatic change.

Anyone had any experience with these? Im a rookie when it comes to supplements!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/search.php?searchid=981024

Search's are cool 

I think that place body building warehouse sell them.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

woodinator said:


> Anyone know where i can get these from? Everywhere seems out of stock?
> 
> This guy down the gym said to use them as he has dropped a shed load of weight and reckons if you use them and cardio for 2-3months you'll see a dramatic change.
> 
> Anyone had any experience with these? Im a rookie when it comes to supplements!


i reckon they wont work as well as that guy said!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

woodinator said:


> Im a rookie when it comes to supplements!


and basic dieting

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/35460-getting-toned-without-having-eat-6-meals-day.html#post471009



> Anyone had any experience with these?


I strongly suggest you dont use them, they are stimulants and not what you need



> This guy down the gym said to use them as he has dropped a shed load of weight and reckons if you use them and cardio for 2-3months you'll see a dramatic change.


But again you have no idea on how to eat

These products long term can cause all manner of health issues and will not strip fat, they will increase your calorie output by a minor amount

sort your eating out


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> and basic dieting
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/35460-getting-toned-without-having-eat-6-meals-day.html#post471009
> 
> ...


Thanks mate but ive sorted my diet out now.

I eat oats, a tbs peanut butter, 1tbsp no fat mayo, salmon, tuna etc etc

will post my whole diet up later, for you to have a butchers at.

I want to try these so im going to give it a go.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

> I want to try these so im going to give it a go.


So from yesterday being clueless and asking how long before the gym you can eat an egg you are now sorted on the diet front.

Let me put it to you that grenade will up your MR by about 3% per day and that for the trade off is not worth the potential short and long term sides



> I want to try these so im going to give it a go.


more fool you, I am suggesting you dont but its your body, your money


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I have just read this and laughed further

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/34741-building-muscles-home-help-pics-included.html#post460758

people have given help and advice my friend...heed it


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I used grenades, I have used eca, I am currently using lipo 6x. I have lost loads of weight, but do you know what, this is mainly down to diet and cardio. I will say the pills have more of a psychological effect than any thing for me.

I was stupid with stimulants, being a big guy eating 10 grenades a day, 10 30mg ECA a day. I learn from my mistakes.

Diet/Cardio and your sorted. I have lost 5lbs this week so far and I have really hammered the cardio.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Grenades are basically and ECA stack, but instead of ephedrine, they have Ma Huang (chinese herbal form of ephedra).

The chinese herbal shops sell these as 'little yellow pills'

This is the issue with some chinese herbs.

They are often contaminated with other things, as we found in the last lab I worked in, and the contamination is quite widespread.

The typical contaminant in Ma Huang is fenfluarmine or phen-fen, which is a banned amphetamine in the Western world.

It used to be a diet pill until it was discovered it gave a lot of people permanent heart valve damage and permanent raised blood pressure.

Anyway, a lot of fat burners are so over-rated if all you want to do is lean down.

I don't have time now, but I will tell you the issues with using an ECA stack as anything else than a BBing drug later.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/search.php?searchid=981024
> 
> Search's are cool
> 
> I think that place body building warehouse sell them.


We do, they're out of stock at the mo however. There's a general shortage of that type of sup at the mo - hence everyone being out lol!

"M Double You Stack II" is a good alternative, is in stock, and around same price too.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Grenades are finished, don't expect to see them again or if you do be wary as they may be understrength due to the manufacturer not being able to get the ingredients.

There is something in the pipeline which is even better and will be on sale in a coupole of weeks. Just remember who told you first!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

EXTREME said:


> Grenades are finished, don't expect to see them again or if you do be wary as they may be understrength due to the manufacturer not being able to get the ingredients.
> 
> There is something in the pipeline which is even better and will be on sale in a coupole of weeks. Just remember who told you first!


Are we moving towards uncoupling, non stimulant supps? (asks in hope :lol: :lol


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Lost Soul said:


> Are we moving towards uncoupling, non stimulant supps? (asks in hope :lol: :lol


I know of a couple if you are interested.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> I know of a couple if you are interested.


Sounds very covert :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have used OTC and 'UTC' ones

Are we talking the former or latter? :laugh:

I know there are a couple of companies are trialling the OTC ones


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

I ran the "Grenade course"; I even upped the dose to 2 per day instead of the recommended one ED. Apart from making me sweat more easily when doing cardio, they didn't do anything. Cardio and diet combination is the only way to lose weight. If these "supplements" worked, don't you think that the big pharma companies, Glaxo etc., wouldn't have jumped on the band wagon?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

They do 'work' though.

Thats what they are, thermogenics and stimulants and a small byproduct is a slight decrease in weight and the potential for suppressing cravings/app


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Im currently using mate,

i take more than the recommended dosage as well, i take 1 with breakfast and 1 say 2 hours before training......

as above they defo make me sweat more and i am losing weight but then again for about 2 months now i have been eating loads better and doing proper cardio.....

im gutted lostsoul says they are not that effective cause untill now i was convinced....

i will continue to use them for now but going on the advice here probably wont buy them again.....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i might consider buying some grenade tabs.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

1927 said:


> Im currently using mate,
> 
> i take more than the recommended dosage as well, i take 1 with breakfast and 1 say 2 hours before training......
> 
> ...


Dont go on my word alone but for minimal 'fat burning' I prefer not to:

Overload CNS

have insomnia

sweat all day

increases likelyhood of dependency

Have the come down crash in the afternoon

pay lots of money

Better ways to suppress appetite, better ways to lose fat

Short term use is Ok but long term? no thanks


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

EXTREME said:


> Grenades are finished, don't expect to see them again or if you do be wary as they may be understrength due to the manufacturer not being able to get the ingredients.
> 
> There is something in the pipeline which is even better and will be on sale in a coupole of weeks. Just remember who told you first!


Will Grenade be going from Ma Huang to citrus aurantium?

What's causing the shortage at the mo?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I can't speak for the future of Grenades but I am aware of what is likely to be their replacement and they will be potent and we'll be selling them on www.betterbodies.uk.com at £23.95.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

EXTREME said:


> I can't speak for the future of Grenades but I am aware of what is likely to be their replacement and they will be potent and we'll be selling them on www.betterbodies.uk.com at £23.95.


What is this "replacement" called mate ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

They'll be called Dynamite and will come in packaging like sticks of dynamite.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

And they are good 

Grenades as Extreme has said are gone as they are changing the ingrediants they will become just another legal FB nothing special....


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

EXTREME said:


> They'll be called Dynamite and will come in packaging like sticks of dynamite.


On a side note...

Workmate informed me his gym was evacuated after a bomb was found under a bench in the changing rooms, police and fire brigade called...turned out to be










true story and quite a large gym too


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Ill bet that 1 shed more than a bit of fat then


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

diaita said:


> Ill bet that 1 shed more than a bit of fat then


Eye witnesses said they had never seen so many people move that fast since JD Sport put out a TV advert in Liverpool offering an additional 50% off already discounted tracksuits and reebok classics.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I considered using fat burners but when i improved my diet i have dropped around 5 pounds of fat.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

After a few months they will be getting rid of the Dynamite's and bringing thier next idea to the market,

They are called Atoms, the packaging is a bit much though !


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

1927 said:


> After a few months they will be getting rid of the Dynamite's and bringing thier next idea to the market,
> 
> They are called Atoms, the packaging is a bit much though !


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

